
Americans Will Pay a Price for State Privacy Laws - hardtke
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/14/opinion/state-privacy-laws.html
======
hardtke
Unfortunately this is one of those issues that our current federal political
system can't possibly address. The large companies know that federalizing this
issue is functionally equivalent to killing meaningful privacy regulation in
the US.

